# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  عون بعد لقائه الأسد: سوريا اليوم غير سوريا في الماضي

## حسان القضاة

أعلن الزعيم المسيحي المعارض النائب ميشال عون إثر لقائه الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد في دمشق الأربعاء 3-12-2008 "فتح صفحة جديدة" مع سوريا.وقال عون في مؤتمر صحافي عقده

أكثر...

----------

